# Black tuxedo cat has tabby markings!



## ZeroTransPat

I've noticed that he has these awesome swirls, like those orange tabbies with the swirls. 
Does anyone else have a black cat with these cool markings?
Does that mean one parent was a tabby?

Post pictures!


----------



## ZeroTransPat

Here is a picture of his swirls


----------



## Jakiepoo

A lot of cats have the tabby gene since it is dominant, the problem is, it's just harder to see the tabby markings come through in black cats since they're so much darker. Sometimes you can see the tabby markings if you look close enough just like you see there! Very pretty!


----------



## ZeroTransPat

haha, his other side has more swirls! 
It's pure awesome!


----------



## dt8thd

Very cool!  My chocolate brown & white foster cat has ghost tabby markings, but they're so subtle I doubt they'd show up in a photo. You don't even really see the stripes unless you're looking for them, and they're only visible in a few spots, like on the back of her neck.


----------



## ZeroTransPat

I believe his mother was a swirled tabby, and his father is most likely a tuxedo.


----------



## aniela26

So cool. My Zoe had stripes when she was a kitten too...much harder to see now that she's grown (not even sure if you can see them here)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom

Tilly and Scooby have rings along their bodies, but I love this marking on tilly, I would know her anywhere. :catmilk


----------



## koneko_otaku

That's normal. Some cats often have stripes or swirls that are very close in color that you'd need bright light like the sun to see it's different. Tuffy the youngest kitten has dark brown and very dark brown stripes. Gateway and Tux both however seems to be solid black. Socks is a calico and looks like her fur went through a blender. The feral cats outside all are plain stripped except for the mostly white cat.


----------



## ZeroTransPat

This is a better picture.


----------



## ZeroTransPat

He grew out of these markings D:


----------



## Carmel

Even though the dad was a tuxedo in markings he must have carried the classic tabby markings, they're recessive so would news both parents in order to get those markings.

Very cool.

He still has them. You just can't see them.


----------



## Marcia

Our tuxedo Billy had tabby markings when he was a kitten, too. He grew out of them into a classic tux. He was very dignified in his "suit".

View attachment 37409


".....well at times anyways.

View attachment 37417


----------



## tezster

Newt has them as well (she's mostly black), but her tabby stripes are only noticeable when she's sunbathing on a bright day, or if you use a strong flash at certain angles when taking a photo of her. I suspect her kitten Newton has them too, but his coat is much darker (and thicker), that it's just about impossible to tell.


----------



## ZeroTransPat

He's still the friendliest cat in the world


----------



## Lotu

cool...I noticed ghost tabby markings on our black kitty after we adopted her. I think it is a really cool feature


----------

